

Tech Burnout Suggestions - toomuchtech
https://gist.github.com/toomuchtech/5737051

======
throwaway1979
Hey friend,

You're not alone. I want to bump suggestions for going offline - vacation to
Hawaii for a week, hike, bike ride, whatever. Just don't be online for a
little bit.

Some other suggestions that have helped me:

1) Read! Have you read Good Omens? How about Ender's Game? Sci fi is great for
tuning off.

2) Get a hobby involving something physical ... gardening, carpentry, flying
an RC plane.

3) If you want to stay techy but do something physical, consider getting an
Arduino. Build blinking LEDs or something else that's cool!

------
marshray
> The problem is that I'm bordering on clinical depression (so my doctor tells
> me). The reason is that I'm hyper-focused on tech: I'm glued to my iPhone,
> read HN all day, read books on programming, hack on nights and weekends.

I'm not telling you not to trust your instincts, but be aware that it's really
really common for people your age to be diagnosed with clinical depression due
to biological/hereditary reasons.

------
mrhrzr
I got burned out at my second tech job at a start up when I was 20. I've been
clinically depressed since 16 and it gets worse as I age, however I've been
physically active which seems to help by measure of 5%. I do see myself
committing suicide down the road. I just wanted to comment that I understand
how you feel. I live in east bay area if you want a friend but it can be quite
a distance from SF.

~~~
toomuchtech
email me

------
cookingrobot
Can you find non-tech people who you gel with in SF? Maybe go somewhere
welcoming to new people like a burning man party, or something sports related
or whatever you're into.

Do you have many non-tech acquaintances you can re-kindle a relationship with?

------
Stranger2013
News, economics and (especially) politics do not matter in your life. You have
no control over those things anyway (lets be realistic).

~~~
toomuchtech
well neither does a javascript/rails/go/node/closure library that will fall
out of fashion in a couple of years only to be replaced by something that does
the same thing with a "fresh, new and more fun" syntax.

The point being; it's valid to think through and create articulations on all
of these things that we have no control over anyways.

I'm just tired of doing it exclusively for tech things that ultimately don't
matter.

------
toomuchtech
Woah, thought nobody was going to catch this, glad to see some people did,
thanks for the replies!

------
toomuchtech
I'm looking to find people to help me. Please read my post.

